# Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht



## tote mandarine (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe vor, mir die Spiderwire code red zu kaufen, da ich diese bereits auf meiner Multi habe und gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe.
Mehrfach diskutiert habe ich nun als Schnurstärke für Barsch 0.10 mm und für Hecht 0.14 mm für mich festgelegt.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich nicht einfach nur die 0.14 mm Schnur verwenden kann / soll.
Denn 0.04 mm Unterschied ist doch nun wirklich nicht viel.

Was meint Ihr dazu?!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Schneidi (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Auf dem papier sind es zwar nur 0,04 mm unterschied, in der realität jedoch deutlich mehr. Bei der hechtschnur würd ich evtl auf ne 17er hochgehen. Hab beim durchziehen von ködern über 60g an der 14 er schon einige weiter fliegen sehen als ich wollte.


----------



## steffen287 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Ich bin weg von der spiderwire benutz jetzt climax 8braid die ist viel viel besser ich würde auch zur stärkeren (ab 9kg angegebene Tragkraft)tendieren gerade wenn man doch nah am kraut angelt und wenn ich auf barsch/Rapfen gehe knote ich ca 1.80flouro Carbon in die hauptschnur !


----------



## SchleppLugi (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

0,14 für Hecht ist definitiv zu wenig.

Hecht geflochtene fangen bei 0,19 an und können auch bis 0,35 hochgehen.

LG Christian


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*



SchleppLugi schrieb:


> 0,14 für Hecht ist definitiv zu wenig.
> 
> Hecht geflochtene fangen bei 0,19 an und können auch bis 0,35 hochgehen.
> 
> LG Christian



35er geflochtene nehme ich zum Wallerspinnfischen |bigeyes


----------



## wobbler68 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Hallo

Auf meinen Köfi Hechtruten habe ich 14 er geflochtene.
Auf der Spinnrute hatte ich erst 25 ziger Mono jetzt 28 ziger Mono, das hat für Hechte ü 1 m gereicht.:q

Hier sind die Hechte wohl nicht so kräftig ,wie anderswo.:q


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Durchschnittsangaben sind totaler Mist, stimmen eh nicht, deswegen besser auf die Tragkraft schauen. Für Hecht würde ich eine 9-12 kg Schnur verwenden, für Barsch sollten maximal 5 kg reichen.



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Auf meinen Köfi Hechtruten habe ich 14 er geflochtene.
> Auf der Spinnrute hatte ich erst 25 ziger Mono jetzt 28 ziger Mono, das hat für Hechte ü 1 m gereicht.:q
> ...



Hmmm Mono zum Spinnfischen, und geflecht zum Köfi angeln? Das höre ich zum ersten mal, eigentlich sollte es umgekehrt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Die Frage sollte nicht nach der Fischart sein - wenn die Schnur zum Gerät (Rolle, Rute, Köder) passt, reicht sie im Normalfall für (fast) jeden fangbaren Fisch zum drillen und landen auch aus (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln, deswegen reisst immer wieder mal ein Fisch ab).

Wenn ein Gewässer hindernisreich ist, braucht man eine Reserve um besser gegen Abrieb geschützt zu sein oder setzt auf abriebfestere Monofile.

Die Rollen haben (Spezialgebiete wie große Wallerrollen mal ausgenommen) fürs Süßwasser maximal Bremskräfte von 2 - 5 Kilo, mit den Ruten fürs Süßwasser kriegt man kaum mehr als 4 - 7 Kilo Druck drauf..

Schon an Hand dieser Zahlen sollte klar werden, dass die Tragkraft als reiner Faktor zum Drillen komplett überschätzt ist.

Man kann natürlich, um "Risiken" eines Fischverlustes auszuschliessen, die Schnur so stark wie möglich wählen. Man vergibt sich damit sowohl Wurfweite wie Köderspiel - die Entscheidung muss jeder für sich selber treffen, welchen Kompromiss er da machen will.

Abriebfestigkeit, Knotenfestigkeit, Geschmeidigkeit, Reserve und vor allem gute Abstimmung des Gerätes aufeinander etc. spielen da die deutlich wichtigere Rolle als die reine lineare Tragkraft.

Für Gerät, das man zum Hechtangeln nutzt, sollte eine geflochtene um die 9 -10 Kilo (mit Reserve also dicke ausreichen - ist dann ein realer Durchmesser so um die 0,20mm..

Beim Barscheln kommts drauf an - wer im Freiwasser angelt, braucht keine 2 Kilo, wer am Grund oder an/in Hindernissen angelt, kann sicher stärkere Schnur brauchen - die 0,20er geflochtene wie beim Hecht brauchts sicher nicht.

Wer aber seine Süßwasserspinnrollen alle mit so einer 9 - 10 Kilo Schnur bespult, kann vielleicht etwas Kohle sparen, da er nur eine Stärke, dafür größere Menge kaufen kann (bin halt Schwabe).....


----------



## Seele (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Was spult ihr auf eure Rolle drauf? 

Da liesst man wilde Sachen von 35er Geflochtenen beim Hechtfischen.... Im Wallerbereich wenn man mal sagt einer soll eine paar Zehntel dickere Schnur nehmen wird gleich gross geschrien braucht man nicht braucht man nicht.
Ich habe längere Zeit eine 0.14er auf Hecht gefischt und bin jetzt runter auf eine 11er. Das aber auch nur weil ich weiss was ich mach und wo ich damit fische. 
Wem aber eine 15er in normalen Gewässern nicht mehr reicht (von hindernisreichen Gewässern abgesehen), der sollte sich fast mal über seine Drill oder Wurfkünste Gedanken machen. Evtl liegts aber dann doch auch am Knoten. 
Wer natürlich nur grosse Köder fischt, der kann auch gerne auf eine 19er hoch gehen.


----------



## wobbler68 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

@Ein_Angler

Den Köfi biete ich an der Pose an und da ist es für mich vom Vorteil das die Schnur schwimmt.Ich bin Faul, muss dann nicht die Schnur fetten.:q

Mono zum Spinnen, da sie etwas ab puffert (sich dehnt).Da darf die Angel dann etwas härter sein.:q Das bringt etwas mehr Wurfweite.
Habe auch keine Hechte durch Schnurbruch verloren.
Von 10 Bissen bekomme ich 8-9 st. gehakt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Von 10 Bissen bekomme ich 8-9 st. geharkt.


Dürfte ja mit einer Harke auch kein Problem sein :q


----------



## wobbler68 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Hier stört mich, so ein Fehler nicht.Solange jeder erkennen kann, was gemeint ist.:q
Da gibt es schlimmeres.


----------



## SchleppLugi (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Also wenn ich Hechtfischen gehe rechne ich immer mit Fischen von 130 cm+ und Wallern von 200 cm+ das kann bei uns jederzeit passieren. Danach richtet sich mein Gerät.

Im Freiwasser reichen 0,20er wenn ich keine riesigen Köder fische (über 200g). Sonst 0,25er.

Bei meinem derzeitigen Hausgewässer ist jeder größere Fisch sofort im Kraut d.h. mit dem Boot drüberfahren und per Hand an der Schnur reißen was geht. Da benutze ich eine 0,30er alles andere wäre bei einem großen Fische zu gering dimensioniert.

Wer gerne große Fische wieder zurücksetzt sollte sowieso schauen den Drill möglichst kurz zu halten um den Fisch nicht völlig zu verausgaben, deswegen für mich lieber eine Nummer stärker.

LG Christian


----------



## Spaulding (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Oder stellt mal eure Bremse auf 3kg oder 4kg und dann versucht sie über die Rute auszulösen.
Mit Schnüren mit größerer Tragkarft hat man einfach Puffer beim dagegenhalten und beim auswerfen großer Köder.
Sosnt könnte man auch mit 4kg durchgängig 40 Pfünder fangen, aber ein kleiner Steinkontakt und die Schnur verabschiedet sich.


----------



## SchleppLugi (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Wie gesagt ich fische momentan in einem Gewässer mit extrem viel Kraut deshalb ist eine 0,25er bis 0,30er erforderlich aber würde trotzdem nicht unter 0,19er beim Hechtfischen gehen, nur wenn ich mir sicher bin das es keine wirklich großen Fische gibt.

Auch meine Wirbel, Karabiner und Sprengringe halten über 50 kg obwohl wahrscheinlich 20 kg genug wären.

Leider erlebe ich immer wieder Leute die mir von großen Fischen, oder sogar Lebensfischen erzählen wie dann ganz zufällig der Haken aufgebogen ist, oder die Schnur gerissen, oder der Sprengring den Geist aufgab und und und ich bin dann einer von denen die solche Fische halt rauskriegen und das ohne den 130 cm Hecht 20 Minuten lang totzudrillen.

Wenn ich Drillspass möchte setzt ich mich mit der Match hin und fang 5 kg Karpfen, da kann kein Hecht mithalten.

LG Christian


----------



## G.B.Wolf (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Ich benutze zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht in Stillgewässern i.d.R. 0,17er Flechtwerk, in Fließgewässern 0,25er - zwecks Hängergefahr; ich häng nunmal einen meinen z.T. doch recht teuren Hardbaits ;-)
Unter ne 0,17er würde ich auf Hecht aber nicht gehen, da ich Schneidis Problem nur zu gut aus Zeiten kenne, als ich auch noch dünner gefischt habe. Da flog dann der Köder auch hin und wieder weiter als beabsichtigt... Und nein, die Schnur ist nicht am Knoten gerissen.



> Mono zum Spinnen, da sie etwas ab puffert (sich dehnt).Da darf die Angel dann etwas härter sein.:q Das bringt etwas mehr Wurfweite.


Genau aus dem Grund nehm ich da ne Geflochtene: weniger Durchmesser und damit auch Gewicht bei gleicher Tragkraft, damit auch mehr Wurfweite. Und zudem hast du eben kaum Schnurdehnung und kriegst auch bei Distanzwürfen den Anhieb sicher durch - oder den Biss überhaupt erst mit.


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Rollen haben (Spezialgebiete wie große Wallerrollen mal ausgenommen) fürs Süßwasser maximal Bremskräfte von 2 - 5 Kilo, mit den Ruten fürs Süßwasser kriegt man kaum mehr als 4 - 7 Kilo Druck drauf..



Für mich ist das eine Milchmädchenrechnung, weil wen der Hecht an straffer Schnur anfängt sich zu schütteln, dann kann er teilweise mehr Druck aufbauen als die 4-7 Kilo. Mir hat ein Hecht eine Spinnstange so verbogen, daß ich die Spinnstange nachher als Feder hätte benutzen können.



wobbler68 schrieb:


> @Ein_Angler
> Mono zum Spinnen, da sie etwas ab puffert (sich dehnt).Da darf die Angel dann etwas härter sein.:q Das bringt etwas mehr Wurfweite.
> Habe auch keine Hechte durch Schnurbruch verloren.
> Von 10 Bissen bekomme ich 8-9 st. gehakt.



Beim Spinnangeln auf Hecht, haut dieser auf den Köder sowas von drauf, daß er sich in 8 von 10 Fällen selber hakt, somit habe ich auch eine Quote von über 80%. Aber mit einer Mono hätte ich meine Probleme, die Köder ordentlich zu führen, und einen Anschlag kann man da auch nicht mehr setzten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Das ist gar keine Rechnung, von daher stimmt Milchmädchen....

;-)))

Mich stört nur immer, welche Tragkräfte manche meinen verwenden zu MÜSSEN zum drillen...

Denke mal an den BigGame-Bereich, welche Fische da immer wieder an eigentlich ungeeignetem Gerät mit viel zu leichter Schnur gelandet werden.

Oder aktuell(er) aus dem Süßwasser:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4145605#post4145605


Dürfte eigentlich alles nicht gehen - geht halt trotzdem..

Zudem habe ich nicht für die Verwendung von Spinnfäden geworben, sondern für eine angepasste Dimensionierung - und man braucht nun mal (um im Hochseebereich zu bleiben) für Hechte (und wenn sie 20 Kilo haben sollten) kein 30 lbs - Gerät (ausgelegt auf 30 lbs - Schnur, also ca. 12 - 13 Kilo)..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Gerät, das man zum Hechtangeln nutzt, sollte eine geflochtene um die 9 -10 Kilo (mit Reserve also dicke ausreichen - ist dann ein realer Durchmesser so um die 0,20mm..
> 
> Beim Barscheln kommts drauf an - wer im Freiwasser angelt, braucht keine 2 Kilo, wer am Grund oder an/in Hindernissen angelt, kann sicher stärkere Schnur brauchen - die 0,20er geflochtene wie beim Hecht brauchts sicher nicht.


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. Juni 2014)

*Überdim. Schnur oft berechtigt*

Für mich gibt es nur 2 Gründe für überdimensionierte Schnur, die auch ihre Berechtigung haben.
Überdim. dickere Schnüre bieten eine hohe Abriebsreserve und das Hängerlösen(natürl. nicht über Rute, sondern übern Handschuh) geht ohne Montageverlust von statten, ohne das man quasi jede Woche ausgiebig die ganze Montage(bei grenzwertigen Vorfach/Schnurverhältnissen) kontrollieren sollte.
Die geringere Wurfweite kann jeder für sich selbst in Kauf nehmen. Auf meiner schwereren Gummifisch-Spinnrute, habe ich wegen oben genannter Gründe/Vorteile überdim. Geflochtene drauf. Habe es bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Ich geb Dir in allem recht, ausser bei dem hier:


DUSpinner schrieb:


> Angelgenossen die mit dickem Bierbäuchen


Guckst Du hier auf meine Wampe, dann weisste warum mir das nicht passt:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch


Zum Thema Schnurstärke und Drill mit Hindernissen hier noch ne Bulette:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4146400#post4146400
Man beachte Fischart, Gewicht/Größe, Drillverhältnisse und dann die Schnurstärke...


----------



## pike-81 (10. Juni 2014)

Moinsen!
Ein weiterer Grund ist, wie schon Erwähnt, der Abriß schwerer Köder bei Wurffehlern. 
Wenn sich ein Jerk oder Swimbait von +30&euro; verabschiedet, kann das schon auf die Motivation gehen. 
Manchmal frage ich mich aber, ob das nicht schädlich für Rute/Rolle ist. 
Von daher sollte auch hier ein Kompromiss gewählt werden. 
Abgesehen davon ist bei mir 9kg Geflochtene die Untergrenze zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht. 
Alles darunter halte ich für fahrlässig. 
Und ob Rückmeldung, Wurfweite und Auffälligkeit sich gegenüber einer noch dünneren Schnur wirklich erheblich unterscheiden, jedenfalls bei Hechthappen, stelle ich auch in Frage. 
Beim Barscheln kann man natürlich auch in der UL-Klasse erfolgreich sein, vorausgesetzt das Gewässer ist Hindernis- und Beifangfrei. 
Aber welches ist das schon?
Petri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich stört nur immer, welche Tragkräfte manche meinen verwenden zu MÜSSEN zum drillen...
> 
> Es geht hierbei weniger um das Drillen als solches, sondern um auftretende Spitzenbelastungen, wenn z.Bsp. ein wirklich großer Fisch bei hart eingestellter Bremse unmittelbar vor'm Boot auf den Köder knallt, dann kommt dünnes Geflecht ganz schnell an seine Grenzen. Auch harte Kopfschläge haben schon manche Schnur geknackt, die man rein durch Zug über die Rute nie gerissen bekommen hätte.
> Solche, ich nenn es mal "Schockbelastungen", hält Geflecht nicht gut aus.
> ...



12-13 Kilo sollte die Schnur beim Hechtfischen durchaus haben, wo mit kapitalen Fischen zu rechnen ist, gehe ich selten drunter.

Cheers


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Unter 10 kg angle ich nicht auf Hecht. 

Auf meiner schweren Hechtrute (WG bis 120 g) hab ich 18er Daiwa Tournament drauf. 

Damit fische ich aber ausschließlich Köder mit mindestens 50 g - größtenteils jedoch deutlich schwerer (mindestens 70 oder 80 g). Ich steh net so auf geldbeutelschröpfenden Horizont-Freiflug.

Wenn dann auch noch Hindernisse, Totholz und Kraut dazukommen, bin ich über die heftige Leine nochmals sehr froh - für Hook'n'Hold braucht es entsprechende Reserven, um im Notfall entsprechend kompromisslos vorgehen zu können. 

Denn da kommen dann zusammen mit dem Fisch evtl. noch n paar Kg Sumpfgemüse mit, die wollen auch rausgedreht werden.

Über mangelnde Wurfweite kann ich mich nicht beschweren - die Köder sind so schwer, dass es da auch bei der 18er kräftig was beim Werfen von der Slammer-Spule runterreißt.

Für 20-g-Wobbler ist so ein Setup natürlich ne Runde viel zu derb, das bringts da nicht (bzw. die heftige Rute lädt sich da gar nicht erst auf).


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Schnurstärke und Drill mit Hindernissen hier noch ne Bulette:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4146400#post4146400
> Man beachte Fischart, Gewicht/Größe, Drillverhältnisse und dann die Schnurstärke...



Ich fühle mich gerade dermaßen gebauchpinselt und geschmeichelt, dass du meinen Fang als Beispiel erwähnst... Ist schon ne kleine Ehre :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

ich muss mich bedanken - praktische Beispiele sind immer das Beste..


----------



## SchleppLugi (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

@Spin und Fly

Du darfst nicht von einer Hechtspinnrute von 50 g Wurfgewicht ausgehen so wie du es geschrieben hast, das ist eine Stillwasserzanderrute. 

Eine Hechtrute um so bezeichnet zu werden muss für mich mindestens einen 23er Gummi mit 50g Blei werfen und führen können. Dieser hat dann ca. 130g.

Dafür brauch ich dann ca. eine 0,20 er geflochtene. Wenn ich Köder von 300g und mehr werfen will und dazu vielleicht noch schwer Hindernisse habe geht unter 0,30 er nix.

LG Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*



> .und da sollte die Antwort lauten, ja die 0,14er Spiderwire (10,2kg Tragkraft, real rund 7-8kg!) ist auf normalen Hechtgerät einsetzbar.


Oder andersrum:
Wenn die Tragkraftangabe stimmt, ist die Schnur eben real ca. 0,22 "dick"...

Wäre dann genau der Bereich, den ich auch beim angegebenen Gerät für sinnvoll halten würde und das so geschrieben habe..


----------



## SchleppLugi (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

@Spin

1.Generell gilt gar nichts. Die Meinungen in einem Forum sind immer subjektiv.

Wenn du jeden Hecht mit dieser Kombo in deinem Gewässer raus bekommst super, in meinem Gewässer geht das nicht, außerdem muss ich jederzeit mit großen Welsen rechnen die ich ja auch raus bekommen will.

Noch dazu kommt das die Hecht bei uns nicht besonders gut schmecken (jedenfalls nicht so gut wie die aus den Alpenseen die Renken und Saiblinge fressen) und ich sie deshalb nicht (oder nur selten) zum verzehr entnehme. Verkaufen oder verschenken darf ich sie aus gesetzlichen Gründen nicht. Das Wasser wird im Sommer sehr warm und wenn ich dann einen 120cm + Hecht 5 oder 10 min drille kann ich ihn nicht mehr zurücksetzen und muss ihn in der Kühltruhe vergammeln lassen. Ist auch nicht sehr sinnvoll.

2. Natürlich kann er die 0,14er einsetzen und damit gleichzeitig Hecht und Barsch fischen. Ich persönlich würde es aber nicht machen.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will man braucht in unseren gefilden 3 Spinnrutenkombos. 

1. Barsch, Forelle
2. Zander/kleine Hechte
3. Großhecht/Wels

alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach Pfusch.

3. Die Meinung der Mehrheit der Angler ist mir ziemlich wurscht, irgendwie waren es auf meinen Gewässern immer eine Minderheit von Anglern die regelmäßig die großen Räuber gefangen haben während die Mehrheit leer ausging


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schnurstärke für Barsch Hecht*

Hi,

sei doch mal offen für andere Meinungen und sehe nicht nur alles so wie es bei dir ist.Mit solchem Gerät was du da vorschlägst fischt bei uns quasi niemand.Und das sind sicher nicht alles Leute die keine Ahnung haben.Jedes Gewässer ist anders und benötigt andere Methoden und Gerät.Nicht in jedem Gewässer sind Welse drin oder es werden 120cm Hechte gefangen.Und auch allgemein ist eine Geflochtene Schnur mit 0,14mm angegeben alles anderes als unüblich auf Hecht sondern eher gängige Praxis auch bei  "Profis" aus der Szene und dem Internet.Und eine Rute von bis zu 50g Wurfgewicht ist für mich auf jeden Fall auch eine Hechtrute.Das man damit keine Big Baits oder ähnliches fischt ist klar.Aber nicht jeder fischt große und schwere Köder.Weil es an manchen Gewässern nicht nötig ist und andere kleinere leichtere Köder besser fangen.Und wie gesagt hat nicht jeder Gewässer wo andauernd Meterhechte gefangen werden.Kann daher nicht so recht verstehen das du so stur dein Gerät als das einzig wahre zum Hechtfischen hinstellst.Zum schnellen drillen von Hechten braucht man auch nicht solch starkes Gerät.Das wird doch nur wegen der immer größeren und schwereren Köder benötigt.Niemand würde eine solche Rute wegen der Kampfkraft von Hechten fischen.Hechte sind ja nicht gerarde kampfstark und ausdauernd.Selbst mit der 9er Fliegenrute bezwingen Leute Großhechte in kurzer Zeit wenn sie ihr Gerät richtig ausnutzen.Nach deiner Theorie müssten ja gerade dort alle Fische elendig verrecken nach dem Drill.So eine 9er Rute hat im Vergleich zu einer Spinnrute nämlich gerade mal ca. 20g Wurfgewicht.



Gruß Sea-Trout


----------

